# American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

Im not sure how long ago this was announced, but its the first I've heard of it:

http://www.americanmainline.com/loco.htm


For everyone who missed out on the aster K4, youve got a second chance! Im excited about the dockside though. I know theres no shortage of 4 wheel switchers in that price range, but this appears to be the first US prototype brass standard gauge engine for under four figures (yeah, I know the b4 from aristocraft is in development-maybe when they see this theyll lower their retail price. They can definately lower production costs by removing that "sound" system )! Im seriously debating getting one, and I wanted to know what other people know/think about operating characteristics, running time, etc. I notice they don't specify boiler capacity or reversing gear. Hopefully more info will be here soon.


BTW, what exactly is American Mainlines association with accucraft (are they a subsidiary)? 


Edit: I see lownote has beaten me to the punch! But it doesnt matter, because Im still excited and its worth the double post.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Uhh... you are a little late, the K4 is sold out I believe, months ago. St. Aubin firesaled them at 763, the street price was about $1200.... I have one. Accucraft owns them, they split their name and website so teh 1:29 people would not adulterate the pure 1:20.3 people (ha ha). 

The docksider is not brass. Cast metal boiler. 

There was a thread on the docksider on the product reviews forum I think, and don't know if there ever was one on the K4. 

Being new, you might try searching and reading a bit on the various forums. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

Not new, just out of the loop, apparently. 1200?, the retail is listed as 2500!! Yeah, Im not sure why they pursued 1:29, but I guess that means you dont need to go bankrupt buying a rake. 

Another edit: Correct me if Im wrong, but are you referring to the electric K4, because the one on the site is LS? Othewise, Im going to hit myself for missing out on an $800 LS K4.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg I think you may be wrong about this--these are live steam models, not the electric K4 or the USAT 0-67-0 dockside. They don't have a picture of the LS k4. Here's the description of the Dockside:

AML is pleased to announce the production of the famous B&O “DOCKSIDE” of the Baltimore Waterfront. Four switchers were built in 1912 by Baldwin for the B&O. Initially constructed as saddle tank engines, some were given tenders in later years. The diminutive size and short wheelbase were required to handle the tight curves of these lines. 


The live steam AML models are butane gas fired and are constructed with *steel frame, steel drivers, brass cab, and copper boiler*. Each boiler is fitted with a water level glass and pressure gauge. The cab roof lifts up and tilts sideways to give easy access to the cab interior. 

Construction
*Brass, steel, and die-cast metal*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Sorry, stupid gene hit... was reading threads as "not read", did not notice landed at live steam... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Haha, no problem. I wasn't quite sure whether to be scared or impressed of a cast metal LS boiler!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Scared would be wise! ha ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

been there, done that, didn't get the T-shirt, probably do it again.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By dmk092 on 04/16/2009 8:25 PM
Im not sure how long ago this was announced, but its the first I've heard of it:

http://www.americanmainline.com/loco.htm


For everyone who missed out on the aster K4, youve got a second chance! Im excited about the dockside though. I know theres no shortage of 4 wheel switchers in that price range, but this appears to be the first US prototype brass standard gauge engine for under four figures (yeah, I know the b4 from aristocraft is in development-maybe when they see this theyll lower their retail price. They can definately lower production costs by removing that "sound" system )! Im seriously debating getting one, and I wanted to know what other people know/think about operating characteristics, running time, etc. I notice they don't specify boiler capacity or reversing gear. Hopefully more info will be here soon.


BTW, what exactly is American Mainlines association with accucraft (are they a subsidiary)? 


Edit: I see lownote has beaten me to the punch! But it doesnt matter, because Im still excited and its worth the double post.






Wish I had the answers. I'm not sure what the relationship between AML and Accucraft is--I think AML is Accucraft's "budget" line. I've never run one but I got a good look at the 0-6-0 and loved it. I'm still hoping to get one. And that little dockside is great. Sign me up!


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

That 0-4-0 Dockside looks bad to the bone - and it isn't even a diesel! 

If this new stuff runs like all the AML 0-6-0 locomotives I've seen then we are in for some serious fun. 

I'm already talking with Royce. 

Regards, 
Bob


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

I came home last night after doing some work elsewhere cold and tired. Signed on briefly on the laptop before bed. The wife was sewing in ehr recliner my mother was in her recliner on her laptop and I was on the couch. As I scrolled down the LS topic and read the other post on the K4 (I missed out on the electric one...sigh) I was all excited making approiate OH and Ah noises until I scrolled down to the prices and went ouch. My wife asked what I was ouching about. I said I found a new live steamer I wanted. Since she is the major breadwinner she asked what it was and how much. I told her and she didn't flinch (hmmm?), my mom cringed a little though. LOL! Heres hoping that it will be out in a decent time (soon) and my wife will be able to find one when the time comes. 

Dreaming of Live Steam! 

Chas


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

The B&O docksider is a classic! 
great choice for 1/29 scale!  

some prototype pics: 





























Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I was doing a little research and I noticed that Wada Works of Japan used to make a B&O dockside in 1:32. I wonder if this is made from the same tooling? 




http://www.steamup.com/sitgonline/roundhouse/wada/wada.html
















I'll bet it is.


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lownote on 04/17/2009 4:24 AM
Posted By dmk092  on 04/16/2009 8:25 PM
Im not sure how long ago this was announced, but its the first I've heard of it:
 
http://www.americanmainline.com/loco.htm
 
 
For everyone who missed out on the aster K4, youve got a second chance!  Im excited about the dockside though.  I know theres no shortage of 4 wheel switchers in that price range, but this appears to be the first US prototype brass standard gauge engine for under four figures (yeah, I know the b4 from aristocraft is in development-maybe when they see this theyll lower their retail price.  They can definately lower production costs by removing that "sound" system )!  Im seriously debating getting one, and I wanted to know what other people know/think about operating characteristics, running time, etc.  I notice they don't specify boiler capacity or reversing gear.  Hopefully more info will be here soon.

 
BTW, what exactly is American Mainlines association with accucraft (are they a subsidiary)? 
 
 
Edit: I see lownote has beaten me to the punch!  But it doesnt matter, because Im still excited and its worth the double post.





 
Wish I had the answers. I'm not sure what the relationship between AML and Accucraft is--I think AML is Accucraft's "budget" line. I've never run one but I got  a good look at the 0-6-0 and loved it. I'm  still hoping to get one. And that little dockside is great. Sign me up!



The answer is on Accucraft's website here: http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=152


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

How much was that bet for....I'll take that bet! Wada Locomotives were hand build 1:32.




Posted By lownote on 04/17/2009 6:42 AM
I was doing a little research and I noticed that Wada Works of Japan used to make a B&O dockside in 1:32. I wonder if this is made from the same tooling? 




http://www.steamup.com/sitgonline/roundhouse/wada/wada.html
















I'll bet it is.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I stand corrected!


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I preordered my model of the LS k4 yesterday, but from what I understand they aren't expected until next spring sometime.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

How much was that bet for....I'll take that bet! Wada Locomotives were hand build 1:32. 



And you will win that bet. As the former importer/distributor for Wada Works I can guarantee that they were all built in Japan, by Mr. Wada and his son. They were indeed 1/32. Hard to believe its already been 14 years since those were made! 

I have one of his production prototypes on my shelf. Alcohol fired. 

Cheers 

Scott


----------



## dmk092 (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Out of curiosity, how much did those retail for? I remember seeing some pics of them on Wadas (Japanese) website along with a reading camelback.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Out of curiosity, how much did those retail for?


They went for $2200.00. Which is probably why they didn't sell well. Small scale production of hand built models will drive the price up when compared to a higher production rate. But they were great little steamers - if you changed out the ceramic and steel mesh wicks supplied with regular wicking. Mr. Wada even took a boiler from a pre-production model and cut it in half so I could have a presentation piece for teaching about live steam. I always have it with me in my steamup kit for shows. 

Scott


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

I understand they aren't expected until next spring sometime


Don't hold your breath...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll pre-order that dockside if royce is taking pre-orders....


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

I pre-ordered a Dockside with Royce. 

It will go great with my 1/29th scale live Diesel! Why would I scratch build a complete train in the 'wrong' scale? Simple - the components I wanted to use would barely fit into 1/29th scale - no way for 1/32. 

Bob


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

I am not into 1:29, but the Aristo heavyweights would go with the K4 at a decent price 
jim


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Scot, is right. The B&O dockside is a classic. Many were sold in HO around 1940 when Varney produced their cast metal "Little Joe" kit. 
Check out this website w/ a photo: 

http://www.hoseeker.org/varneyinformation/varneycatalog1950spg06.jpg 

That picture of a dockside sitting on a pack of unfiltered (short) cigarettes tells the story. 

BTW, neat site. 

cheers


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

When I first saw that Dockside, I wanted one right away. I was not sure why and then I remembered. When I was born my parents were dead broke, but my Dad could not stand the thought of not having a train around the tree, so he scraped up enough for a circle of track and --yep--one of those "little Joe" docksides. It ran for years, every Christmas (which is the only time we ever had trains running) till I was in middle school, then it quit working. I can remember sitting there watching it go by, smelling that ozone smell and working the transformer, which has a kind of a hammered blue finish. Somebody at AML was doing their research!


We still have it--bent, worn, still not running, with a few cars that I remember it running with--a gondola, a tank car, a caboose. That's why the AML dockside jumped out at me! It took me a while to figure it out. I ought to get that little engine running...

I also pre-ordered one with Royce


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Your AML Dockside should look great with a string of hoppers, as in this John Allen photos for the Varney ad : 

http://www.hoseeker.org/varneyinformation/varneycatalog1950spg10.jpg 

The Varney locos were artfully styled. I wish I could get a Bachmann Annie that looked like the Casey Jopnes Tenwheeler: 

http://www.hoseeker.org/varneyinformation/varneybrochure1950pg1.jpg 

cheers


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Is Royce taking pre orders on the K-4? If so how much has to be put down? I dont think I can pass up a live steam K-4.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: American Mainline K4 and B&O Dockside*

Accucraft no longer takes deposits on reservations.


----------

